
Hoaxers Slip Breastaurants and Dog-Park Sex into Journals - rectang
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/04/arts/academic-journals-hoax.html
======
rectang
This reminds me of the legendary Spy Magazine "Bunny Burgers" prank on Madison
Avenue PR firms:

[http://www.maximumfun.org/2009/06/05/spy-magazine-bunny-
burg...](http://www.maximumfun.org/2009/06/05/spy-magazine-bunny-burgers)

